# Un"Bear"ably Awesome K-9 (Jayare Vom Kistha Haus)



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Robin is so proud of "Bear" and wants to congratulate Kim (the breeder) and EVERYONE (Carlos of course) for his foundation training that made Bear what a wonderful dog he is today!

Carlos handled him in the Conformation Ring to prove what a beautiful WL dog can do...and he placed VP1 9-12 mo class.....last show before his owner sold him to the Police Dept.

Bear is a half brother to Robin's Izzy.

Article about him:

Police K9 unit to 'Bear' down on crime


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: Awesome! He is gorgeous! (the GSD  )


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's beautiful


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy COW is he gorgeous!!!!!! 

And this pic.....so very bad***.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Totally loving this!! I love all the police K9's I work with, come across, and have had the pleasure of meeting. I've learned alot from our current K9 at work which I have been slowly passing onto my dogs hehe free training


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

saw this on the other board,,he is stunning Kim has such absolutely stunning dogs and ones that do stuff to) I love the pic of him on the back of the cruiser)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Bear is awesome, that's for sure.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats to everyone involved!! He is a very handsome fella!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! What a handsome guy.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Bear is a wonderful dog.
He is maturing into a fine, strong, sound, balanced (in both mind and body) male dog.
It was a pleasure to be a part of his life.
Congrats to Kim his breeder.....and thank you Hillary for posting this thread.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- Bear is so intimidating, and so beautiful! Incredible!


----------



## Tonies (Aug 7, 2011)

And let's not forget to give previous owner, (experienced) handler and trainer, Ed Williams, the proper congrats on his superb foundation work put into Bear. He had Bear from about 3 months to about 18 months and made an excellent dog of him... Bear would not be the dog he is today without Ed.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome and handsome boy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to everyone and safe journeys to the officer and K-9 Officer Bear.


----------

